# Lance Armstrong on a BMX



## Abitrary (21 Sep 2007)

The receptionist at work today made a quip about me being Lance Armstrong when I was parking my bike. I said... *yawn*.

She then told me that he's a mate of George Bush and that they go mountain biking together and that I could probably beat the both of them on a decent racing bike.

I was unsure about this, and stopped off by this goober in marketing who's a fitness nut and well into his cycling. 

He reckons that Lance Armstrong, could take anything up to and including category 3 riders, on a BMX.

Is this right? Are there any stats about this?


----------



## Noodley (21 Sep 2007)

aye he probably could. Nae problems.


----------



## Abitrary (22 Sep 2007)

Is that right, what Noodley said, there?


----------



## Noodley (22 Sep 2007)

Abitrary said:


> Is that right, what Noodley said, there?




aye, well I said it so it must be true.


----------



## Abitrary (22 Sep 2007)

Ok, can someone with a sporting and / or scientific background offer some thing a bit more prolific?


----------



## Noodley (22 Sep 2007)

Abitrary said:


> Ok, can someone with a sporting and / or scientific background offer some thing a bit more prolific?




so don't you think I am "sporting" and/or "scientific"?

and I think you mean "specific" not "prolific"


----------



## Frazer (22 Sep 2007)

Lance could win on a BMX even if he was just half a man.....oh wait....


----------



## stevenb (22 Sep 2007)

He probably could climb faster on a BMX...but untlimately would lose out big time decending.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Sep 2007)

Abitrary said:


> Ok, can someone with a sporting and / or scientific background offer some thing a bit more prolific?



I'm sporty but I very successfully failed ALL my science CSEs, but whatever Noodley says is *gospel*! 
There, Arbitrary, satisfied?


----------



## Steve Austin (22 Sep 2007)

BMX is all sprinting, so without any basis on science or fact, Lance would be rubbish


----------



## racingaway (23 Sep 2008)

You say that but I bet he wouldnt be too shady!! I bet he would be top 10 at a national!!


----------

